# is satin a primer job or paint job



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

i have a 57 fleetwood, i like to paint it satin black, like that hot rod paint job? what do u guys think? and pic of car painter satin balck? please post thanks


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

On a 57 Fleetwood; hot rod satin black!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 15 2006, 08:21 PM~5975555
> *On a 57 Fleetwood; hot rod satin black!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

RIGHT NOW ,THEY ARE WORKING ON THE ENGINE? DOES ANYONE ONE HOW TO INSTALL THOSE FLAME TROWERS? IS IT HARD? ANY IDEA?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

a satin finish is a base topcoated with a flat clear,not jus black primer, and flamethrowers are easy to install, Hot Rods of Norco has a very simply kit,that takes about 2 hours to put on.. if you want some 10 foot flames going to be a lil more complex.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

PPG 9700 black topcoated with PPG fix-n-flat clear...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 16 2006, 02:11 PM~5980059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck ya :thumbsup:


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

SHIT LOOKS NICE? HOW MUCH WAS THE PAINT JOB? SONE HOMIE WANT TO CHARGE ABOUT 4000, TO DO MINE,IT IT WORTH IT?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I charged for that ford i posted 2,800, that was for interior peices,dash and roof metal flaked and Kandied, body with a satin finish ,jams and below hood and trunk


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

you can also check www.kustomshop.com . now have it available in urethane single stage or flat clear if you want to put it over any basecoat of choice.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

any more pics of this type of paint job> is 3000 o.k for this type of job?


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

:uh: ......3000??? i got someone that would do it for under 1600


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

wuts up with the number? hows his work ?ii'm looking for a nice paint, like a car show paint job or somehting like that? and would he take everthing apart and paint or what? where r u located? or he?


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

Fairfield, Cali.............thats near Vallejo


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

you could even use PPG's black epoxy primer (DP-90)......it would come out good, nuttin wrong wit that

im finishing some foose rims size "22's at work today.....ill take a pic an post it up tonight


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

DP 90 works good , but wont come close to a flat clear job...i have used this Hot Rod Black primer from Oreilys auto part store, cost $25 per gallon and thins with laquer thinner , looks jus like dp 90 , if you ever want a flat black job with material under a 100


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

In the kustom shop line you get the urethane version kit for 119$ Gal of primer, qt of hardener, and a qt of reducer. Comes in different colors.

www.kustomshop.com


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

you guys are givng me all this info, but i really don't know how to paint? i'm looking for someone to paint it?


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Then unless you want to spend a fortune shipping that tank around the country, you should probably call around locally.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

i was hoping that there might be some peps on here from my area?


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

were u from???


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

i stay here in redondo beach, about 10 mins south of l.a.x.u know anyone? or u paint? and how much? and locatio?


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont' use primer.....it'll chalk up and look like shit. Unless you dig driving around with a spotty bird shit stained ride. The kustomshop flatz is supposed to be the ticket, i havent' tried it out yet though. All it is is omni single stage with a flattening agent mixed in, supposed to be cake to spray. $4000 sounds really steep for a single color satin paint job........I'd do it for way less than that, depending on how much prep work was involved.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

where r u located?


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

where r u located?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

add a picture of your ride


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sorry, maybe I'm a bit of a purist, but that^^ car needs to be pink.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

why pink? i was thinking hot bright pink?


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Aug 25 2006, 11:40 PM~6045122
> *why pink? i was thinking hot bright pink?
> *


I don't know, old cadillacs and pink just go together I guess.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

well my plan is paint it satin black with some white walls and some air bags, caz i wanna have it real low ,i wanna make it like that guy jessie james from west coast chopper. he has a nice 57 or so chevy, i want mine like that.


----------



## Buick59 (May 28, 2006)

Man that thing is gonna look all kinds of kick ass when your done. Im working on painting my 59 buick satin blue,just gotta find the right color !


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

what does the $4000 quote include 
this thing needs to be taken down to metal,
do all bodywork align all panels 
paint jams 
reassemble etc etc....
its alot of work 
you can save some bucks by you doing alot of work yourself 
like removing mouldings bumpers trim glass and so on. 
also is there any rot on the car 
i can give you an estimate but when you start taking shit appart you can get yourself in a mess


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

i don't have time, i work full time and go to school in the evenings full time, i want someone to do all that, they frist guy who said he might charge 3500, included taking everything apart, and sanding alignin and evrything else? so you paint cars? where are you located? i guess i could start talking shit off? how much will u charge ( if you paint) if i take all the chrome off amd the moldings? let me know?and how long would it take u to paint it?


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

any help?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

never use primer as a top coat, the car will end up rusting, primer is porous, and even if it didnt rust, primer will chalk up, and you will hate it once you wash it and try to dry it off, it will pick up lint fast.


and no offense, but if you are 10 minutes from LAX you should have no problem finding a hotrod painter who will do it satin black, you can do that in a backyard with a $35 paint gun and get good results.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HIT ME UP BRO....MY BROTHER CAN DO IT FOR CHEAP...RIGHT HERE IN CARSON....


HE USES TRIM BLACK(*BUMPER PAINT) AND ITS PRETTY DURABLE....  


FLAME THROWERS.SHAVING...WHATEVER...LET ME KNOW...GOOD PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

my homeboy used trim black on his ride an he said he had to re-do it twice because it chips off real easy.........


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

p.m sent?


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh goodie, another satin black "me too" rat rodderiffic waste of a fucking cadillac....at least it's a four door..... :banghead:


----------

